# Screw size for breaker



## journeyman777 (Mar 29, 2011)

Does anyone know the screw size/type for the cutler hammer Bolt-in breakers ?


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

I believe they are 10-24s.


----------



## Tom45acp (Sep 6, 2011)

If they aren't 10-24 then they are 10-32


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

knowshorts said:


> I believe they are 10-24s.


I think your right , but I believe they are a different class. 
A SquareD rep explained it to me years ago. They were made slightly different as the didn't have as many threads engaged..

It's not much of a difference, but I'm sure you've seen damage from the wrong one being used.


----------

